# Cottonwood Uses



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2013)

Duck even if the cottonwood is not figured (most aren't) it's a great utility wood and makes pretty indoor paneling as well. If you have any upcoming framing projects it makes excellent framing lumber as long as it stays in the dry.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 30, 2013)

*RE: Curly Cottonwood*



Kevin said:


> Duck even if the cottonwood is not figured (most aren't) it's a great utility wood and makes pretty indoor paneling as well. If you have any upcoming framing projects it makes excellent framing lumber as long as it stays in the dry.



were building a large workshop barn that looks like a old western town type building soon with my large solar kiln attached. my buddys got a small one he built and its super cool looking . his looks right out of a clint eastwood movie awsome i gota have one a big one could i use cotton wood as interior 2x4s and other interior lumber that trees hugh and has a couple thousand board feet in it? and the stump is all curly at the bottom have not got to that yet . were going to be useing oak 4/4 siding off the big ones i have laying out back. and hugh ambrosia maple beams inside.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2013)

*RE: Curly Cottonwood*

Sure you can use it for framing and interior. Of course you need to seal the interior wall with a sealant but you need to do that for any species used in a kiln. You can use a sealer made for kilns *like this*, or you can just use a fiber asphalt roofing sealer. I don't like the asphalt!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2013)

Dave, I split these posts off of Doc's thread because I don't like hijaking a finished project thread. Believe it or not. :wasntme:

You should start a build thread when you begin construction of your kiln. Not that we like pics or anything . . . 

:morning2:


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 30, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Dave, I split these posts off of Doc's thread because I don't like hijaking a finished project thread. Believe it or not. :wasntme:
> 
> You should start a build thread when you begin construction of your kiln. Not that we like pics or anything . . .
> 
> :morning2:



Yes there must be pictures or it will be WHAT barn??? and WHAT kiln??? :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## DKMD (Mar 30, 2013)

I noticed the split. You should never feel bad about hijacking a thread of mine... I enjoy the variety!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 30, 2013)

OPPS SORRY DOC:fool::fool: i was just testing the bosses and yep there still on top of things . thanks for the info its still in planing and it takes a long time for this property maybe early summer to dry up out there . ill start a thread when i get it going still have to mill the oaks and that cottonwood. going to see if i can use all the wood from the trees i own. my new man --i mean duck --cave. lots to do before i get started


----------



## v_simonson (Apr 12, 2013)

Cottonwoods are very soft that it has very weak nail-holding ability. This is the reason why most of them end up as boxes, baskets and crates. Some of them become veneer for utility and low-cost furniture. It can also be used for carving as it can easily be carved. 

I find cottonwood easy to work with as I am a lady who would rather work with lightweight materials than to lift those heavy hardwoods. :) V.Y.S.


----------

